# Mc Bicycle Back On The Road



## izee2 (Sep 18, 2016)

Took my MC bike to the Red Ball military show in Gilbert Pa. My daughter rode our MG woman's as well. 
  First time I had the MC out. Had a great time. Met a bunch of nice people and had some great conversations. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan willaert (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice! My 15 year old daughter loves to ride the M306 too!

Johan


----------



## Coslett (Sep 21, 2016)

izee2-

Enjoyed talking bikes w/you on Sunday.  Great pic of the bikes in front of our M3A1 Stuart (Lady Lois)!


----------



## izee2 (Sep 26, 2016)

We had a nice time at the show. I also enjoyed our chat. Can't wait to see the bike rack on the tank!! [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izee2 (Sep 26, 2016)

johan willaert said:


> Nice! My 15 year old daughter loves to ride the M306 too!
> 
> Johan




That's great. I am so happy that my daughter shows so much interest in them. It's a real pleasure to ride with her. Except she is in much better shape than I am and can pedal circles around me. But it's worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

